# Service Plan??



## amylynne (May 23, 2006)

We just put a down payment for a 25RSS.







Yeah.

Anyways, when we go to pick it and up and sign all of our loan documents we need to decide if we should purchase the extended service contract. It is about $2,000. and lasts five years. It covers most of the major appliances. 
Not having been an Outback owner before, what do you think? Would you recommend it? 
We would love your help.
Thank you, Amy
(Southern California)


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

amylynne said:


> We just put a down payment for a 25RSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not recommended... For $2000 you can fix most of the appliances that might break within that 5 years. Your regular warranties are:

Rubber roof - 12 years
Plumbing - 10 years
Furnace - 5 years
A/C - 2 years
Awning - 3 years
Microwave - 3 years
Refrigerator - 3 years
Water heater - 2 years
Smoke detector - 3 years
Water pump - 2 years
Fiberglass exterior - 2 years
Steel frame - 2 years
Axles - 2 years
TV antenna - 2 years
Stovetop range - 2 years
Toilet - 2 years
Countertop - 2 years

Everything else - 1 year

Oh, and congrats on the purchase.









Greg


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Don't do it. Big money maker for the dealer and insurance company.

Randy.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

What they said.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Also, watch the paperwork carefully. I know of a dealer near me (non-outback) that does not qualify you for the best interest rate if you do not purchase the maintenance plan.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't do it, but it's an individual decision. If you want the extra peace of mind then you may want to conside it. What i'd do however is not sign up while your signing everyhing else. They may tell you you have to sign up before you take possesion, but that's BS. If you wnat it later, they'll sell it to you. Instead, request a copy of the warranty to take home and read. You can then take your time and evaluate the coverage and make a decision without the pressure.

You said "covers MOST of the major appiances", find out exactly what is and isn't covered. Even on the covered appliances they may not cover the more expensive components.

Good luck. Oh and by the way print a copy of the PDI (Pre-delivery Inspection) and give the unit a thorough going over before you take it off the lot.

Welcome to Outbackers.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First of all...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, amylynne!* action 
I'm glad you found us!









As far as the extended warranty is concerned, I would recommend against it.

That said, we did buy one on ours (for about half what you quoted), for the same reasons. All those systems and the environment they have to live in, made it seem like a good deal. But the fact is, they are pretty reliable, and even if they need replacing after the initial warranty has expired, most of them are not that expensive. Furthermore, the 'restrictions' the extended warranty will put on the repair facility will limit who is willing to work on your Outback.

I bought one on the Outback. I have never bought one before. I will never buy one again. lesson learned!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ditto, it's a waste of money...pure profit for the dealer. You can do a lot of mods with $2,000...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree with everyone else here. Dealer quoted me $1,000 but not sure how long the warranty was. Like the ext. warranty for my car, it never seems to cover anything anyway. I have it on the car as dealers are always anxious to work on cars. Travel trailers are another story. Save your $ and find a nice place for repair work when you need it.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ummm, I guess I will go with the majority. In 5 years, a lot would have to break to beat the $2000 mark.

Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Don't do it. Big money maker for the dealer and insurance company.
> 
> Randy.
> [snapback]113602[/snapback]​


You forgot the ten day warranty on the Chinese tires...










Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't do it ...

Plus its more then $2000 -- you forgot to mention that it also has a $50 top $100 deductible ea time you use it...

RUN AWAY


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

There always has to be one, and this time it is me. I did get the extended warranty, though it was not that expensive and lasts for 10 years. Bumper to bumber and it covers everything. I guess the main reason I got it was peace of mind so when we are out camping and the A/C or fridge or anything decides to pack it in, my vacation is not ruined. Warranty will cover it, and does not come out of pocket and the vacation continues. Plus, it I do not use the warranty at all during the 10 years, it is fully refunded back to me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would say if you're good with tools and can fix minor problems on your own, then the extented service plan probably isn't the best use of your hard earned money.


----------



## amylynne (May 23, 2006)

Thank you all for your sound advice. We are not going to purchase the extended service contract. We appreciate your wisdom.

~amy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to help...









You could send Vern a few $$ from what you just saved to help with the cost of running this forum.


----------

